# Fabulous Pigment Storage Find!



## GlitterLids (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope this is okay to post but I felt I had to share with the ladies here...  I found this wonderful cabinet maker on ebay--his ebay ID is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



wayne2k.  After searching for MONTHS for a way to store and display my pigments, I found him through his listings while searching for "shadow boxes". he made me 2 wall-mounted (SUPER space saving!) curio cabinets! They were listed in his auctions and he modified the top edge for me to be straight. I am so pleased--he is a gentleman and a true craftsman. I can't say enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please note I am not related ot him and have never even spoken to him--all done on email....I just felt I had to share.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 20, 2009)

How pretty!! Those are the window panes to my soullll.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so excited you found them!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 20, 2009)

wow that looks cooooool. now all you need are spotlights =D


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 20, 2009)

That looks so nice!! And handmade?? Very cool, indeed!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2009)

Does he ship to AU? LOLOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are really lovely!!! I would just LOVE some of those!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 20, 2009)

Omg i seriously want to install that in my closet!  My pigments are sitting in a flate rate priority mail box in a drawer = not so pretty :\


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 20, 2009)

Very very Nice...My 20 piggies would love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That would make me want every piggie in the MAC store


----------



## GlitterLids (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you, ladies! I ahve to tell you--BOTH of these handmade cabinets cost  less than $150 WITH shipping--and the shipping was outstanding--these things were packed to survive a nuclear holocaust. 

I really encourage anyone who needs a stoarge solution like this to check his stuff out--he has a variety of wall-mounted shadow boxes and cabinets in several finishes. 

I know it may seem like I am a shill for him but I am not! I am just so darn excited and impressed these days when I find a good product at a fair price that is well made by an honest ad thorough person--and this is what this is! 

PS He might ship overseas!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 21, 2009)

That is an awesome looking cabinet.


----------



## Vixxan (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 22, 2009)

That is SO cool! Thanks for posting your awesome find!


----------



## jdechant (Mar 23, 2009)

Love them


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 23, 2009)

that is amazing! i love it... totally makes me want to go out and buy pigments!


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW I love those!!! Seeing these type of posts always makes me wish I had some sort of woodworking shop, lol.  So I could figure out how to make things like that.  My piggies are in a big bag..very unglamorous!  What a great find, and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## syrene78 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting the picture of your great find!
It is a must for me when I move! Soon, hopefully, and reorganize everything.


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 23, 2009)

Omg!!! That looks sooooo BEautiful!!! How much were they???


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterLids* 

 
_I hope this is okay to post but I felt I had to share with the ladies here... I found this wonderful cabinet maker on ebay--his ebay ID is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


wayne2k. After searching for MONTHS for a way to store and display my pigments, I found him through his listings while searching for "shadow boxes". he made me 2 wall-mounted (SUPER space saving!) curio cabinets! They were listed in his auctions and he modified the top edge for me to be straight. I am so pleased--he is a gentleman and a true craftsman. I can't say enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please note I am not related ot him and have never even spoken to him--all done on email....I just felt I had to share._


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Mar 23, 2009)

wow
i love them


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 23, 2009)

It looks so pretty filled up with all of those pigments


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 23, 2009)

Hah if I bought something like that I'd just want to buy more and more to show off! Looks great though, good idea!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## GlitterLids (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *usmcwife27* 

 
_Omg!!! That looks sooooo BEautiful!!! How much were they???_

 
Hi--they were <$150 for BOTH including awesome shipping & packing!!!!!!! 

I have a small old-fashioned black & white 50s bathroom style and was running out od space....this is a practical Godsend--they sit cleany on the wall and blend in very elegantly. I have my paint pots in the other one. 

Thanks again everyone! It is so awesome to be able to share this with people who can *understand* the insanity.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, those are fantastic!!


----------



## choosychick (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! That looks awesome! They are like little artists' jars.


----------



## insomma (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You gave me an idea. Thanks!


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Mar 26, 2009)

Those are fantastic, I need to get me some of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although my 9 pigments might look a little lonely, lol!


----------

